# Caballeros, ha sido un placer: "Los precios están fuera de control. El IPC se dispararía por encima del 23% si mantiene el ritmo actual"



## Mentecaliente2 (29 Jun 2022)

La inflación ya está fuera de control: el IPC se dispararía por encima del 20% si mantiene el ritmo actual


Nuevo dato de IPC y nuevo golpe en la cara de los consumidores. La inflación interanual se ha situado en el 10,2%, unos niveles que no se veían desde 1985. No obstante, este dato de dos cifras, pese a su espectacularidad, no es el que más miedo da. El IPC mensual, lo que han avanzado los precios...



www.eleconomista.es






Anualizando la inflación mensual, el IPC se situaría en el *23,87%* en 12 meses
La inflación está permeando en los servicios y los precios que eran más estables
Mientras, los bancos centrales y gobiernos siguen sin tomar medidas serias


----------



## Bizarroff (29 Jun 2022)

Pronto estaremos a niveles de la gran inflación de los años 70, puto PSOE son el rey Midas de la miseria todo lo que tocan lo convierten en mierda


----------



## Murray's (29 Jun 2022)

Noticia: - Carrefour parece un supermercado gourmet delicatessen


El otro dia me fijé en los precios en carrefour y vaya tela... Pizzas refrigeradas a 3€ , incluso con el 3x2 te salian a 2'50€...cada una Paquetes de pasta a 1€ los 500gr Fruta a 2 y 3€ un kg Bandejas de filetes de ternera a 12 o 14€ y no habian ni tres filetes. 6 hamburguesas 6€ Un...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## remosinganas (29 Jun 2022)

comer una tajada de sandia se va a convertir en un lujo , ojos a los gitanos en la playa...


----------



## paketazo (29 Jun 2022)

La gente aplaudía mientras los gobiernos tiraban por el retrete miles de millones en absurdos como vacunas, vacunódromos, hospitales de campaña, subvenciones por enfermos de COVID, bajas a todo cristo por catarros... y la borregada pensaba que se pagaría solo.

Estamos recibiendo lo que hemos pedido, confiscación de la riqueza por la vía más sencilla, la inflación.

Es tan sencillo como vivir de la deuda que financia lo improductivo, o vivir del ahorro/producción... hemos escogido y tendremos lo que merecemos.

Lo siento por los niños, ya que les va a quedar un desierto campal dónde no crecerá ni la mala hierba.


----------



## tomac (29 Jun 2022)

Tranquilos, la situación se puede salvar.

Se sube según el IPC la nomina a los trabajadores del estado para que nadie se queda atrás y se aumenta un poco la jornada laboral de los remeros en las galeras a las vez que se les confisca un poco mas del cuenco de arroz..


----------



## KailKatarn (29 Jun 2022)

A mi me la suda, sólo le echo 20€ a todo.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (29 Jun 2022)

Me parece poco


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (29 Jun 2022)

Hay que cerrar el INE


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (29 Jun 2022)

Da igual porque Antonio ya ha podido charlar una horita con Biden y eso es lo importante.


----------



## HuskyJerk (29 Jun 2022)

Se escribe "Inflacción".

Y en outubro será INFLACCCIÓNN


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (29 Jun 2022)

Quien no se proteja invirtiendo en activos como el Ladrillo, verá licuarse sus ahorros por culpa de la Inflación.


----------



## pacomer (29 Jun 2022)

Pero cambiad ya los putos euros de mierda!! Joer hay que ser retrasados... a qué cohoneh estais esperando?


----------



## fieraverde (29 Jun 2022)

Hoy es mi aniversario con la parienta , esta noche abriremos una botella de vino y una sandía para celebrarlo.


----------



## Fargo (29 Jun 2022)

Venezuela 2.0


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (29 Jun 2022)

Es una crisis artificial creada por las élites para matar de hambre a la mayoría de la población, así que sí, va a ir a mucho peor.

P.D.: el tema covid les salió rana, se ve que no dió los mismos resultados que en laboratorio.


----------



## Seronoser (29 Jun 2022)

Seguid remando, que tenéis que enviarle más coca a Zelensky. Y está más cara


----------



## belenus (29 Jun 2022)

¿Recordáis lo exagerado que era hablando de desabastecimiento e inflación? 

2 pimientos por 6 euros.






Álvarez Pérez


----------



## belenus (29 Jun 2022)

Después del verano este país va a estallar.


----------



## Stinger (29 Jun 2022)

Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Quien no se proteja invirtiendo en activos como el Ladrillo, verá licuarse sus ahorros por culpa de la Inflación.


----------



## DonCrisis (29 Jun 2022)

Esto ya se venía produciendo en la industria en 2021. Ahora baja al consumidor.

De todas formas, buena parte no es por inflación monetaria. Sigue habiendo un shock de oferta brutal en muchísimos materiales porque no hay suficientes, por las restricciones chinas y la escasa capacidad logística. También afecta muchísimo el precio del gas, que está desbocado y hace subir la electricidad, la gasolina/diesel, muchos procesos productivos... Este último factor está causado por los gobernantes europeos que se niegan a comprar más gas ruso, llevándonos a la quiebra total.


----------



## Snowball (29 Jun 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Noticia: - Carrefour parece un supermercado gourmet delicatessen
> 
> 
> El otro dia me fijé en los precios en carrefour y vaya tela... Pizzas refrigeradas a 3€ , incluso con el 3x2 te salian a 2'50€...cada una Paquetes de pasta a 1€ los 500gr Fruta a 2 y 3€ un kg Bandejas de filetes de ternera a 12 o 14€ y no habian ni tres filetes. 6 hamburguesas 6€ Un...
> ...



Joder

Eso son precios de los supermercados más pijos de Suiza..


----------



## TengomasreservasqueFalete (29 Jun 2022)

Si la inflación fuera del 10%
El kg de sandia costaría 70 céntimos aproximadamente
En supermercados de marca conocida
El kg de sandia esta en 1,59
Y se supone que va a subir más? 
Espero de verdad que cuando la gente pase hambre reaccione


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (29 Jun 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Pronto estaremos a niveles de la gran inflación de los años 70, puto PSOE son el rey Midas de la miseria todo lo que tocan lo convierten en mierda



Los nacionalpagafantas sois incapaces de ver intencionalidad hagan lo que hagan


----------



## BigTwentyOne (29 Jun 2022)

Madre mía, menos mal que estamos en el euro, si no ya seríamos Zimbabwe.


----------



## Gonzalor (29 Jun 2022)

¿Quién iba a pensar que podía pasar algo así teniendo a bolivarianos en el poder?


----------



## Gorkako (29 Jun 2022)

El huerto comienza ahora a dar réditos hijos de fruta!! tengo tomates, pimientos, calabacines, cebollas y lechugas!! 

Ahora a seguir votando y remad!!!

Por cierto, el mes que viene soluciona el tema de la inflación Antonio de un plumazo.


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (29 Jun 2022)

Queríais más paguitas, más impuestos, más gasto público, vivir sin producir.

Cooooncedddiddoo!!


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (29 Jun 2022)

DonCrisis dijo:


> Esto ya se venía produciendo en la industria en 2021. Ahora baja al consumidor.
> 
> De todas formas, buena parte no es por inflación monetaria. Sigue habiendo un shock de oferta brutal en muchísimos materiales porque no hay suficientes, por las restricciones chinas y la escasa capacidad logística. También afecta muchísimo el precio del gas, que está desbocado y hace subir la electricidad, la gasolina/diesel, muchos procesos productivos... Este último factor está causado por los gobernantes europeos que se niegan a comprar más gas ruso, llevándonos a la quiebra total.



Se ha subcontratado todo a China, y ahora se quieren forrar.


----------



## Mentecaliente2 (29 Jun 2022)

Hace un mes, la "lista" del gobierno Nadia Calviño dijo que ya habíamos dejado atrás el pico de inflación....









Un IPC del 10,2% desbarata el optimismo del Gobierno: «Ya hemos dejado atrás en marzo el pico de la inflación»


Los precios se disparan por encima del 10% y ponen patas arriba los planes del Gobierno para frenar la tasa de IPC



www.abc.es


----------



## Mentecaliente2 (29 Jun 2022)

Gorkako dijo:


> El huerto comienza ahora a dar réditos hijos de fruta!! tengo tomates, pimientos, calabacines, cebollas y lechugas!!
> 
> Ahora a seguir votando y remad!!!
> 
> Por cierto, el mes que viene soluciona el tema de la inflación Antonio de un plumazo.



Pues es un buen punto. Y también empezará a compensar ir en bicicleta a pescar como en los viejos tiempos.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (29 Jun 2022)

Cambiamos al director del INE y solucionado


----------



## frangelico (29 Jun 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Cambiamos al director del INE y solucionado



Hacemos una cesta de la compra falsa y arreglado. Esta gente no tolera algo tan básico como el funcionariado independiente. Y, por cierto, falsear el IPC es favorecer al capital, Podemos calla cual puta ante semejante atropello.


----------



## DonCrisis (29 Jun 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> Se ha subcontratado todo a China, y ahora se quieren forrar.



Siempre he pensado que un sector industrial potente en Europa es completamente necesario. Luego veo como nuestros dirigentes europeos han decidido voluntariamente que tengamos los precios energéticos más altos de la Historia y veo que eso es una quimera.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (29 Jun 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Hacemos una cesta de la compra falsa y arreglado. Esta gente no tolera algo tan básico como el funcionariado independiente. Y, por cierto, falsear el IPC es favorecer al capital, Podemos calla cual puta ante semejante atropello.



Podemos son pijo burgueses


----------



## Domm (29 Jun 2022)

La imbecilidad socialista, pero sobre todo la delicada red clientelar de los partidos de la izmierda, no son capaces de afrontar duras pruebas como la que hoy nos ocupa.

El mercado tiene su propio mecanismo para regular la inflación: *gastar menos*.

Ah, pero los afeminados votantes de la izmierda se sentirán "aterrorizados" si no pueden comprar su "leche de soja", sus filetes de tofu y sus botellas de evian y demás mariconadas a los precios, ergo el estado endeudado con ese caudal de votos de alguna forma tendrá que cargar con parte de esas subidas de precios con subvenciones o paguitas. En California por ejemplo ya está lista una ayuda económica para los residentes e inmigrantes para "paliar los efectos de la subida de la gasolina". Básicamente les regalarán dinero para que puedan seguir quemando combustibles fósiles en el estado más woke y ecologeta de la unión 

Lo mismo sucederá en is-pain, y el círculo vicioso de la inflación se agravará como una bola de nieve rodando cuesta abajo por una montaña suiza en invierno.


----------



## frangelico (29 Jun 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Podemos son pijo burgueses



Pero es que lo que pretenden hacer es tan salvaje que ni en una dictadura se ha hecho. Recordemos que los Pactos de la Moncloa acordaron elevar los salarios el 85% de la inflación del momento, de modo que los trabajadores perdieron algo de poder de compra pero no mucho. Y estos pretenden algo mucho peor, falsear el IPC muy a la baja y luego negociar subidas aún inferiores. Puede que desde la crisis de 1929 no haya ocurrido algo así en el mundo en general.


----------



## grom (29 Jun 2022)

DonCrisis dijo:


> Esto ya se venía produciendo en la industria en 2021. Ahora baja al consumidor.
> 
> De todas formas, buena parte no es por inflación monetaria. Sigue habiendo un shock de oferta brutal en muchísimos materiales porque no hay suficientes, por las restricciones chinas y la escasa capacidad logística. También afecta muchísimo el precio del gas, que está desbocado y hace subir la electricidad, la gasolina/diesel, muchos procesos productivos... Este último factor está causado por los gobernantes europeos que se niegan a comprar más gas ruso, llevándonos a la quiebra total.



La inflacion es monetaria. Siempre es monetaria.
El BCE falsifica dinero para financiar los monstruosos deficits que van a parar a cosas chulisimas como feminismo y agenda2030. 

El resultado lo estamos viendo.


----------



## DonCrisis (29 Jun 2022)

grom dijo:


> La inflacion es monetaria. Siempre es monetaria.
> El BCE falsifica dinero para financiar los monstruosos deficits que van a parar a cosas chulisimas como feminismo y agenda2030.
> 
> El resultado lo estamos viendo.



La moneda influye, sin lugar a dudas.

Pero hay multitud de factores que no tienen nada que ver. Que Europa decida reducir los flujos de gas provoca una subida en TODO. La gente no sabe hasta qué punto es indispensable el gas en la economía europea.

Las restricciones chinas y el cuello de botella que han provocado en la oferta, tampoco es algo monetario.

El cierre de refinerías en 2020 por el cierre de la economía tampoco es monetario.

La subida de precios no obedece completamente a la oferta monetaria. De hecho una gran parte es una efectiva falta de oferta de bienes de todo tipo.


----------



## Pepe la rana (29 Jun 2022)




----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (29 Jun 2022)

belenus dijo:


> Después del verano este país va a estallar.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1105587
> Ver archivo adjunto 1105588



No _estashó_ ni la otra Bolulandia, va a estallar este país de boludazos ¡Já!


----------



## el ganador (29 Jun 2022)

paketazo dijo:


> La gente aplaudía mientras los gobiernos tiraban por el retrete miles de millones en absurdos como vacunas, vacunódromos, subvenciones por enfermos de COVID, bajas a todo cristo por catarros... y la borregada pensaba que se pagaría solo.
> 
> Estamos recibiendo lo que hemos pedido, confiscación de la riqueza por la vía más sencilla, la inflación.
> 
> ...



Vamos a acabar pidiendo a gritos el "no tendrás nada y serás feliz"


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (29 Jun 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Pronto estaremos a niveles de la gran inflación de los años 70, puto PSOE son el rey Midas de la miseria todo lo que tocan lo convierten en mierda



Son el Rey Mierdas


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (29 Jun 2022)

Bueno, también vienen grandes oportunidades para ahorradores...


----------



## eljusticiero (29 Jun 2022)

Podría ocurrir, pero no por lo que dice el artículo, que es basura.

Esta diciendo que si todos los meses les da por subir al 1,8% mensual, como ha pasado en Junio, llegaríamos a ese punto.

Y si a todos los meses les da por bajar como en Abril tendríamos una deflación de más del 10%, añado yo.

Eleconomista y prensa económica española es basura, leed el Financial Times, que ahí los juntaletras se lo curran y en muchos casos, ser junta letras no es su principal oficio.


----------



## Terrron (29 Jun 2022)

Esto, señores, es una consecuencia lógica de un planeta en el que las materias primas energéticas se agotan. 
Los billetes no valen lo que nos pensábamos y nos decían, y mientras el capital sigue mostrando una criminal obsesión por el crecimiento y muchas empresas se entregan con alegría a la especulación y los abusos. 
Parece que vamos a empezar a disfrutar en nuestras carnes la última fase del capitalismo.
Abróchense los cinturones.


----------



## LaHistoriaSeRepite (29 Jun 2022)

Por eso quieren controlar el INE, los próximos datos de IPC serán mejores.


----------



## Tales90 (29 Jun 2022)

Mentecaliente2 dijo:


> La inflación ya está fuera de control: el IPC se dispararía por encima del 20% si mantiene el ritmo actual
> 
> 
> Nuevo dato de IPC y nuevo golpe en la cara de los consumidores. La inflación interanual se ha situado en el 10,2%, unos niveles que no se veían desde 1985. No obstante, este dato de dos cifras, pese a su espectacularidad, no es el que más miedo da. El IPC mensual, lo que han avanzado los precios...
> ...



O suben los intereses ya al puto 10% o estamos muertos, y si los suben al 10% habrá muchísimo dolor.


----------



## Digler (29 Jun 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Bueno, también vienen grandes oportunidades para ahorradores...



Que oportunidades?


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (29 Jun 2022)

No sé a qué espera La Lagarta para subir los tipos de interés...


----------



## Hazmerreír (29 Jun 2022)

Estas pésimas cifras se solucionan "Tezanosizando" el INE. Los socioslistos ya están en ello. No sabe la realidad con quién se las está viendo, pero se va a enterar pronto.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (29 Jun 2022)

D Anon
Forwarded from Disclose.tv
NUESTRA INFLACION DE CHAMPIONS LEAGUE SE HA CONVERTIDO EN NOTICIA GLOBAL POR LO QUE SEA 

JUST IN - Inflation in Spain surged to 10.2% in June, much higher than expected and the highest in almost 4 decades.







@disclosetv
1.8K viewsD Anon, 10:34
__

__


_ 
_​


----------



## grom (29 Jun 2022)

DonCrisis dijo:


> La moneda influye, sin lugar a dudas.
> 
> Pero hay multitud de factores que no tienen nada que ver. Que Europa decida reducir los flujos de gas provoca una subida en TODO. La gente no sabe hasta qué punto es indispensable el gas en la economía europea.
> 
> ...



Dos cosas.

1. La inflacion estaba disparada ANTES del tema Ucrania

2. Hablais como si los culpables del deficit, la impresion de dinero, las medidas "contra Rusia", los confinamientos, la desastrosa política energetica.... no fueran LOS MISMOS.
Todas esas decisiones han salido de los mismos sitios: Bruselas y Sanchez, en el caso de España.

Asi que, realmente da igual a que pretendas achacar la inflacion. Los responsables son los mismos HIJOS DE PUTA que estan imprimiendo el dinero para robar y engordar redes clientelares.


----------



## frrank (29 Jun 2022)

Mentecaliente2 dijo:


> La inflación ya está fuera de control: el IPC se dispararía por encima del 20% si mantiene el ritmo actual
> 
> 
> Nuevo dato de IPC y nuevo golpe en la cara de los consumidores. La inflación interanual se ha situado en el 10,2%, unos niveles que no se veían desde 1985. No obstante, este dato de dos cifras, pese a su espectacularidad, no es el que más miedo da. El IPC mensual, lo que han avanzado los precios...
> ...



Ahora entiendo el interés del Gafe de la Moncloa por controlar el INE.

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Jun 2022)

La desesperación del BCE para conseguir inflación


Los bancos centrales tienen una fijación especial con la inflación... El Tratado constitutivo de la Comunidad Europea (artículo 105.1) asigna al BCE su...




www.elblogsalmon.com





el artículo sobre la inflación es del 12 Junio 2019 .... tal como llevo predicando desde el primer día de la llamada pandemia toda esta trama es para disolver los ahorros de la gente . Toda esa riqueza imaginaria no existe . Es una gran estafa piramidal a punto de derrumbarse. Básicamente es la razón por la que encarcelaron a Mario Conde y a Ruiz Mateos .


----------



## el ruinas II (29 Jun 2022)

es curioso , dimite el presidente del INE y a los dos dias sale un dato inflacionario de dos digitos, ¿tendran ambos sucesos alguna relacion?


----------



## frangelico (29 Jun 2022)

el ruinas II dijo:


> es curioso , dimite el presidente del INE y a los dos dias sale un dato inflacionario de dos digitos, ¿tendran ambos sucesos alguna relacion?



Le han estado coaccionando para que diera un dato falso que hiciera creer a la gente que comenzaba el descenso. La realidad es que el 9.8 anterior ya estaba cocinado a la baja y la actual supera como poco el 15%. Vamos derechos al récord absoluto, que está en el 28% del verano 1977, cuando el petróleo estaba más caro que hoy, curioso. Y entonces se pactó subir los salarios el 25%.


----------



## elCañonero (29 Jun 2022)

Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Quien no se proteja invirtiendo en activos como el Ladrillo, verá licuarse sus ahorros por culpa de la Inflación.



Aquí se holdea con cojones


----------



## DonCrisis (29 Jun 2022)

grom dijo:


> Dos cosas.
> 
> 1. La inflacion estaba disparada ANTES del tema Ucrania
> 
> ...



Sé que estaba disparada antes del tema Ucrania. El shock de oferta se experimentó en el segundo trimestre en gran parte del sector industrial, y se fue agravando durante el año. Y ya te digo que no es que únicamente fuera todo más caro, es que las manufacturas asiáticas no tenían producción suficiente o la disponibilidad de fletes era jodidísima de encontrar. 
Igual con las refinerías cerradas.
Igual con el gas, cuyas tensiones venían de meses antes de la invasión (recordemos que Alemania no abre el Nord Stream 2 a finales de año alegando una excusa legal que ya aha admitido que era por la tensión con Rusia.

Los culpables pueden ser lo mismos, pero las causas no. Que a ti te dé igual cuales sean las causas me parece bien, pero a otros nos gusta analizarlo, y más en un foro de economía.


----------



## Play_91 (29 Jun 2022)

Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Quien no se proteja invirtiendo en activos como el Ladrillo, verá licuarse sus ahorros por culpa de la Inflación.



El problema del ladrillo es que está burbujeado.


----------



## Otrasvidas (29 Jun 2022)

Es lo que tiene introducir en el mercado enormes sumas de forma artificial. Si siguen dándole a la palanca y comprando ingente deuda tóxica, los precios subirán infinitamente. Pero venga, a seguir riéndoles las gracias a los comunistas de mierda.


----------



## meanboy (29 Jun 2022)

Tales90 dijo:


> O suben los intereses ya al puto 10% o estamos muertos, y si los suben al 10% habrá muchísimo dolor.



Si lo suben al 10% todo se para y muere.


----------



## Patito Feo (29 Jun 2022)

pacomer dijo:


> Pero cambiad ya los putos euros de mierda!! Joer hay que ser retrasados... a qué cohoneh estais esperando?




Por yenes?


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (29 Jun 2022)

Play_91 dijo:


> El problema del ladrillo es que está burbujeado.



El problema es que, quien crea que el Ladrillo tiene precios burbujeados, verá como sus ahorros se diluyen como burbujas de jabón.


----------



## Gonzalor (29 Jun 2022)

el ruinas II dijo:


> es curioso , dimite el presidente del INE y a los dos dias sale un dato inflacionario de dos digitos, ¿tendran ambos sucesos alguna relacion?



Lo han “dimitido” desde el gobierno. Ahora Sánchez pondrá al frente del INE a un Tezanos 2.0. Ya veréis cómo a partir del mes próximo la inflación sale mucho más baja.


----------



## remerus (29 Jun 2022)

Manda cojones que siempre acabemos en la miseria con este gobierno de mierda.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (29 Jun 2022)

Poco me parece


----------



## frangelico (29 Jun 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Lo han “dimitido” desde el gobierno. Ahora Sánchez pondrá al frente del INE a un Tezanos 2.0. Ya veréis cómo a partir del mes próximo la inflación sale mucho más baja.



Es mucho más grave de lo que parece. Tomar el control de organismos exquisitamente técnicos donde el funcionariado es en general impecable, para falsear la imagen de la realidad es como si te pones a toquetear el MoMo y otras cosas. Al final la realidad estalla igualmente porque las aseguradoras revientan si muere más gente de lo previsto en tablas y lo mismo va a pasar con IPC, desempleo y otros indicadores de miseria. Los puedes cocinar para unos meses como mucho, y ya veremos si desde la UE no montan en cólera cuando intenten nada menos que meterles un gazapo en Eurostat . La estadística es lo que da la imagen cabal al Estado para poder actuar, distorsiona eso y es como un CEO con un cuadro de mando falseado que imposta más ventas y márgenes de los que hay realmente. Al final es el camino al desastre pero Sanchinflas vive día a día


----------



## pacomer (29 Jun 2022)

As


grom dijo:


> Dos cosas.
> 
> 1. La inflacion estaba disparada ANTES del tema Ucrania
> 
> ...



Asi es la inflación siempre es un fenómeno monetario y viene provocado por la manipulación artificial de los tipos de interés por los putos bancos centrales como el BCE. Ahora se está viendo con claridad la consecuencia de haber imprimido criminalmente 5 billones de euros sin respaldo alguno y encima manteniendo el tipo de interes en negativo.
Colgar a estos joputas sería poco.


----------



## Gonzalor (29 Jun 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Es mucho más grave de lo que parece. Tomar el control de organismos exquisitamente técnicos donde el funcionariado es en general impecable, para falsear la imagen de la realidad es como si te pones a toquetear el MoMo y otras cosas. Al final la realidad estalla igualmente porque las aseguradoras revientan si muere más gente de lo previsto en tablas y lo mismo va a pasar con IPC, desempleo y otros indicadores de miseria. Los puedes cocinar para unos meses como mucho, y ya veremos si desde la UE no montan en cólera cuando intenten nada menos que meterles un gazapo en Eurostat . La estadística es lo que da la imagen cabal al Estado para poder actuar, distorsiona eso y es como un CEO con un cuadro de mando falseado que imposta más ventas y márgenes de los que hay realmente. Al final es el camino al desastre pero Sanchinflas vive día a día



El CIS, el INE, Indra, Correos, el TC, el TS, la Fiscalía, la prensa, las TVs públicas y privadas... si Bruselas no lo impide, vamos de cabeza hacia una dictadura chavista. Y la verdad, cada día confío menos en que Bruselas haga algo por impedirlo, es más, empiezo a creer que es parte de su plan.


----------



## Gonzalor (29 Jun 2022)




----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (29 Jun 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> El CIS, el INE, Indra, Correos, el TC, el TS, la Fiscalía, la prensa, las TVs públicas y privadas... si Bruselas no lo impide, vamos de cabeza hacia una dictadura chavista. Y la verdad, *cada día confío menos en que Bruselas haga algo por impedirlo, es más, empiezo a creer que es parte de su plan.*



Brselas está en manos de quintacolumnistas a sueldo de Maduro.


----------



## Tales90 (29 Jun 2022)

meanboy dijo:


> Si lo suben al 10% todo se para y muere.



Si lo suben al 10% todo se para y muere quien tiene que morir los endeudados, la demanda se hunde y los precios vuelven a su sitio. Sobreviven los que no tienen deudas, las empresas fuertes que pueden pagar, etc. Si siguen imprimiendo vamos a morir todos. Ya es elegir entre lo malo y lo más malo todavía, comprenda que ya no hay decisión buena.


----------



## Saco de papas (29 Jun 2022)

El robo de gasolina se va a disparar...


----------



## Gonzalor (29 Jun 2022)

Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Brselas está en manos de quintacolumnistas a sueldo de Maduro.



No. Están a sueldo (astronómico) nuestro, y sí, son quintacolumnistas, pero no de Maduro, que bastante tiene con no cagarse encima cada vez que intenta pensar.


----------



## Gonzalor (29 Jun 2022)

Saco de papas dijo:


> El robo de gasolina se va a disparar...



El robo de TODO se va a disparar, porque encima tenemos las leyes y los jueces más blandos del mundo.


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (29 Jun 2022)

Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Quien no se proteja invirtiendo en activos como el Ladrillo, verá licuarse sus ahorros por culpa de la Inflación.



Cuenta en el foro desde 2009. Compré piso hace un año en mínimos de precio antes de que la inflación se disparara.

Me he pasado Burbuja.info.


----------



## Dadaria (29 Jun 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Le han estado coaccionando para que diera un dato falso que hiciera creer a la gente que comenzaba el descenso. La realidad es que el 9.8 anterior ya estaba cocinado a la baja y la actual supera como poco el 15%. Vamos derechos al récord absoluto, que está en el 28% del verano 1977, cuando el petróleo estaba más caro que hoy, curioso. Y entonces se pactó subir los salarios el 25%.



¿Cuál crees que es la inflación real? Yo creo que ya hemos superado ampliamente el récord de 1977 y estará sobre el 40%

Enviado desde mi M2003J15SC mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (29 Jun 2022)

Solucionario:

1. Regulación de precios
2. Devolución de lo prestado a la banca
3. Auditorías a banca y eléctricas 
4. Nacionalización de eléctricas 
5. Nacionalización de eléctricas
6. Nacionalización de banca
7. Otras nacionalizaciones del sector estratégico
8. Servicio social de un año fuera de la provincia para toda la juventud
9. Otros


----------



## frangelico (29 Jun 2022)

Dadaria dijo:


> ¿Cuál crees que es la inflación real? Yo creo que ya hemos superado ampliamente el récord de 1977 y estará sobre el 40%
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2003J15SC mediante Tapatalk



Todavía no pero podría llegar. Ahora mismo la vemos en energía y alimentos pero no ha saltado a toda la cesta de la compra. En unos meses lo habrá hecho.


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (29 Jun 2022)

HuskyJerk dijo:


> Se escribe "Inflacción".
> 
> Y en outubro será INFLACCCIÓNN



inflakción


----------



## Besucher (29 Jun 2022)

belenus dijo:


> Después del verano este país va a estallar.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1105588



Y yo que lo vea.



Ladrillo Mortal dijo:


> No sé a qué espera La Lagarta para subir los tipos de interés...



A que le baje la regla.



remerus dijo:


> Manda cojones que siempre acabemos en la miseria con este gobierno de mierda.



Manda cojones que sabiendo lo que traen los socialistas (rojos y azules) la gente siga votando la misma mierda. ...siga votando.





La que está liando el jodido Putin.


----------



## Ritalapollera (29 Jun 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Me parece poco



Es obvio que el IPC real está por encima del 25%

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Von Rudel (29 Jun 2022)

Mientras no quiera Alemania no se puede hacer nada.


Y solo estamos viendo las consecuencias de las políticas economicas suicidad de gasto de la UE.


Junto a la traición del gobierno Español y sus oligarcas y sus redes clientelares.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (29 Jun 2022)

Paquismo a saco, volvemos a los años de Arias Navarro y Suárez.


----------



## Otrasvidas (29 Jun 2022)

Recuerdo que los precios tienen suelo, pero no techo. Lo dicho. Sigamos chupando culo comunista.


----------



## octopodiforme (29 Jun 2022)




----------



## kusanagi (29 Jun 2022)




----------



## Klapaucius (29 Jun 2022)




----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (29 Jun 2022)

DonCrisis dijo:


> Esto ya se venía produciendo en la industria en 2021. Ahora baja al consumidor.
> 
> De todas formas, buena parte no es por inflación monetaria. Sigue habiendo un shock de oferta brutal en muchísimos materiales porque no hay suficientes, por las restricciones chinas y la escasa capacidad logística. También afecta muchísimo el precio del gas, que está desbocado y hace subir la electricidad, la gasolina/diesel, muchos procesos productivos... Este último factor está causado por los gobernantes europeos que se niegan a comprar más gas ruso, llevándonos a la quiebra total.



Los cuellos de botella los produce el exceso de dinero en la economía.

Que no os enteráis de nada y no sabéis el ciclo económico.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (29 Jun 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Pronto estaremos a niveles de la gran inflación de los años 70, puto PSOE son el rey Midas de la miseria todo lo que tocan lo convierten en mierda



se dice que la materia oscura convierte en materia oscura al resto de materia cuando la toca
el psoe es lo mismo pero con mierda: convierte en mierda todo lo que toca, porque esta hecho de mierda pura condensada


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (29 Jun 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Mientras no quiera Alemania no se puede hacer nada.
> 
> 
> Y solo estamos viendo las consecuencias de las políticas economicas suicidad de gasto de la UE.
> ...



Ahora mismo Alemania está en parálisis con el mamotreto de los tembleques.


----------



## Tocomotxo (29 Jun 2022)

pacomer dijo:


> Pero cambiad ya los putos euros de mierda!! Joer hay que ser retrasados... a qué cohoneh estais esperando?



Y en que los cambiamos? por latunes?


----------



## Klapaucius (29 Jun 2022)

Lo jodido es que incluso los del BCE son comunistoides keynesianos de mierda y nos van a llevar a la puta ruina con su dinero del monopoly.


----------



## trancos123 (29 Jun 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Solucionario:
> 
> 1. Regulación de precios
> 2. Devolución de lo prestado a la banca
> ...



Venezuela 2.0 y quiebra del país en 10 años.


----------



## Paisdemierda (29 Jun 2022)

La única solución es imprimir más dinero y gastarlo en el Pussyministerio.


----------



## sociedadponzi (29 Jun 2022)

__





German Inflation Unexpectedly Eases In June, But... | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com


----------



## ueee3 (29 Jun 2022)

fieraverde dijo:


> Hoy es mi aniversario con la parienta , esta noche abriremos una botella de vino y una sandía para celebrarlo.



¿La referencia a la sandía por qué es?


----------



## DonCrisis (29 Jun 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Los cuellos de botella los produce el exceso de dinero en la economía.
> 
> Que no os enteráis de nada y no sabéis el ciclo económico.



El exceso de dinero crea un exceso de demanda, y crea cuellos de botella. Cierto.

Lo que estoy diciendo es que ha habido una DESTRUCCIÓN ARTIFICIAL DE OFERTA. Trabajo con cientos de clientes y proveedores industriales y durante todo el 2021 y el primer trimestre del 2022 hay empresas cuyos outputs estaban a un 50% con la demanda a niveles prepandemia. Que no es sólo la masa monetaria. Que ha habido un shock bestial de oferta que no estáis viendo. Que no sabéis la inversión que hay que hacer cuando un proceso productivo que está funcionando las 24 horas del día se frena.


----------



## Don Pascual (29 Jun 2022)




----------



## sociedadponzi (29 Jun 2022)

aterrizaje de emergencia





__





ECB To Launch "First Line" Of Bond Crash Defense On Friday, Same Day QE Ends | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Jun 2022)

¿Véis a la gente nerviosa o sacando guillotinas? Yo veo a la gente viviendo de puta madre y planificando sus vacaciones de verano.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Jun 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> ¿La referencia a la sandía por qué es?



Porque está tan cara que ahora es Deluxe.


----------



## Patito Feo (29 Jun 2022)

Tales90 dijo:


> O suben los intereses ya al puto 10% o estamos muertos, y si los suben al 10% habrá muchísimo dolor.



Entre el dolor y la muerte... prefiero el dolor.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (29 Jun 2022)

KailKatarn dijo:


> A mi me la suda, sólo le echo 20€ a todo.




Menudo millonetis, si le echas 10 como yo las subidas no se notan.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (29 Jun 2022)

TengomasreservasqueFalete dijo:


> Si la inflación fuera del 10%
> El kg de sandia costaría 70 céntimos aproximadamente
> En supermercados de marca conocida
> El kg de sandia esta en 1,59
> ...




Que coman pasteles.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (29 Jun 2022)

trancos123 dijo:


> Venezuela 2.0 y quiebra del país en 10 años.



Los cojones


----------



## midelburgo (29 Jun 2022)

España no es Zimbabwe!


----------



## Gonzalor (29 Jun 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> Queríais más paguitas, más impuestos, más gasto público, vivir sin producir.
> 
> Cooooncedddiddoo!!



Y el plan del gobierno para frenar la inflación es... ¡MÁS DE LO MISMO!


----------



## Gonzalor (29 Jun 2022)

midelburgo dijo:


> España no es Zimbabwe!



Que dice Antonio que le sujetes el cubata...


----------



## Patito Feo (29 Jun 2022)

meanboy dijo:


> Si lo suben al 10% todo se para y muere.



No, tendriamos una crisis de cojones, pero si no lo hacen, vamos camino a la edad media. Unos pocos la nobleza y el resto hambrunas y miseria.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (29 Jun 2022)

LA IMPRESORA DE BILLETES IS OUT OF CONTROL!!!!

HAY QUE VOLVER A LA PESETA. OH WAIT.


----------



## mambo (29 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Seguid remando, que tenéis que enviarle más coca a Zelensky. Y está más cara



5000 millones diarios ha pedido el gach'o a la otan para luch'a contra Putin!


----------



## Nekron (29 Jun 2022)




----------



## Demi Grante (29 Jun 2022)

Esto se soluciona con más sanciones al petróleo ruso.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (29 Jun 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Podemos son pijo burgueses



Correcto en el otro lado ppvox son progres-cayetanos. 
Independientemente todo queda en el lado izquierdo del centro.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (29 Jun 2022)

Palimpsesto. dijo:


> Correcto en el otro lado ppvox son progres-cayetanos.
> Independientemente todo queda en el lado izquierdo del centro.



Todos progres


----------



## Cafeto (29 Jun 2022)

Mentecaliente2 dijo:


> La inflación ya está fuera de control: el IPC se dispararía por encima del 20% si mantiene el ritmo actual
> 
> 
> Nuevo dato de IPC y nuevo golpe en la cara de los consumidores. La inflación interanual se ha situado en el 10,2%, unos niveles que no se veían desde 1985. No obstante, este dato de dos cifras, pese a su espectacularidad, no es el que más miedo da. El IPC mensual, lo que han avanzado los precios...
> ...



Hacemos cosas chulísimas - Yolanda Díaz


----------



## ray merryman (29 Jun 2022)

pacomer dijo:


> Pero cambiad ya los putos euros de mierda!! Joer hay que ser retrasados... a qué cohoneh estais esperando?



A que??
Pregunta sería


----------



## Gothaus (29 Jun 2022)

Eso os pasa por votar, que sois unos votontos, ahora a disfrutar de lo votado y socializado, recordad que, artículo 128, "Toda la riqueza del país en sus distintas formas y sea cual fuere su titularidad está subordinada al interés general". ¿Queríais Sistema de Partidos, tomad Sistema de Partidos?

Y lo peor de todo es que lo están haciendo adrede, porque ocurre lo mismo en todo el planeta. Lo hemos visto con la plandemia y lo estamos viendo con la postura con respecto a lo de Ucrania. Nada es casual.

Pero seguid votando, seguid.


----------



## Bien boa (29 Jun 2022)

belenus dijo:


> ¿Recordáis lo exagerado que era hablando de desabastecimiento e inflación?
> 
> 2 pimientos por 6 euros.
> 
> ...



Y al agricultor le pagan por esos 2 pimientos 30 céntimos como mucho. Y la cotización del petróleo hoy dia 29 de junio está a precios de 2011.

Yo no entiendo ya nada, ni quiero entenderlo.


----------



## Avioncito (29 Jun 2022)

Pero han parado a la derechita decian.

Pero que panda de hijos de la grandisima puta.


----------



## Gothaus (29 Jun 2022)

grom dijo:


> La inflacion es monetaria. Siempre es monetaria.
> El BCE falsifica dinero para financiar los monstruosos deficits que van a parar a cosas chulisimas como feminismo y agenda2030.
> 
> El resultado lo estamos viendo.


----------



## Gothaus (29 Jun 2022)

grom dijo:


> Dos cosas.
> 
> 1. La inflacion estaba disparada ANTES del tema Ucrania
> 
> ...



Nada es casual. Todo sigue una agenda muy bien trazada.


----------



## Gothaus (29 Jun 2022)

Artículo 128
1. Toda la riqueza del país en sus distintas formas y sea cual fuere su titularidad está subordinada al interés general.

*¡¡Exprópiese!!*


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (29 Jun 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> Eso os pasa por votar, que sois unos votontos, ahora a disfrutar de lo votado y socializado, recordad que, artículo 128, "Toda la riqueza del país en sus distintas formas y sea cual fuere su titularidad está subordinada al interés general". ¿Queríais Sistema de Partidos, tomad Sistema de Partidos?
> 
> Y lo peor de todo es que lo están haciendo adrede, porque ocurre lo mismo en todo el planeta. Lo hemos visto con la plandemia y lo estamos viendo con la postura con respecto a lo de Ucrania. Nada es casual.
> 
> Pero seguid votando, seguid.




Yo nunca voté. Nunca me interesó la política, pero mi instinto innato siempre me hizo ver a todos los políticos como basura, y que por tanto no había que votar a nadie. Y ahora con el tiempo y muchos más conocimientos, veo que mi instinto estaba en lo correcto acerca de los políticos y de no votar.


----------



## Tales90 (29 Jun 2022)

Patito Feo dijo:


> Entre el dolor y la muerte... prefiero el dolor.



Digo yo, ya es elegir entre mucho dolor o muerte no hay más.


----------



## Gothaus (29 Jun 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Yo nunca voté. Nunca me interesó la política, pero mi instinto innato siempre me hizo ver a todos los políticos como basura, y que por tanto no había que votar a nadie. Y ahora con el tiempo y muchos más conocimientos, veo que mi instinto estaba en lo correcto acerca de los políticos y de no votar.



Yo dejé de votar en cuanto vi cómo funcionaba el Sistema, llevo décadas sin hacerlo. Está todo amañado y atado y a la gente le han metido la ilusión en la cabeza de que eligiendo y depositando un papelito cada cuatro años cambian algo.


----------



## rory (29 Jun 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Bueno, también vienen grandes oportunidades para ahorradores...



Tú crees que es mejor aguantar? No sé, es una indecisión total


----------



## tovarovsky (29 Jun 2022)

Marditas pucarachas goyinas!! gracias a la impresión de billetes a lo loco, vosotros, vuestras larvas y bigotudas habeis podido vivir el "american guay os life" habeis vivido por encima de vuestras posibilidades porque os han prestado por encima de todas las posibilidades. Ha sido bonito mientrás duró. Ahora vais a saber lo que es la realidad de la vida sin dineros prestados, banda de mangantes mal acostumbrados.


----------



## Hazmerreír (29 Jun 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Es mucho más grave de lo que parece. Tomar el control de organismos exquisitamente técnicos donde el funcionariado es en general impecable, para falsear la imagen de la realidad es como si te pones a toquetear el MoMo y otras cosas. Al final la realidad estalla igualmente porque las aseguradoras revientan si muere más gente de lo previsto en tablas y lo mismo va a pasar con IPC, desempleo y otros indicadores de miseria. Los puedes cocinar para unos meses como mucho, y ya veremos si desde la UE no montan en cólera cuando intenten nada menos que meterles un gazapo en Eurostat . La estadística es lo que da la imagen cabal al Estado para poder actuar, distorsiona eso y es como un CEO con un cuadro de mando falseado que imposta más ventas y márgenes de los que hay realmente. Al final es el camino al desastre pero Sanchinflas vive día a día



Así es. En el CIS el desastre con patas llamado Tezanos se ha cargado varias series históricas de datos al toquetearlas de forma indecorosa para que sus conmilitones socioslistos no saliesen tan mal parados como se merecen por su nefasta gestión, pero como las estadísticas españolas afectan a las europeas, la única esperanza es que Bruselas ponga pie en pared y no tolere ninguna manipulación.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (29 Jun 2022)

rory dijo:


> Tú crees que es mejor aguantar? No sé, es una indecisión total



Yo creo que lo mejor es comprar al precio que para tí tenga sentido. Si pudo ser mas barato o caro es irrelevante.

Por ejemplo, si yo gano 1000 al mes y me ofrecen un Ferrari que vale 500k a 100k, el coche esta barato, pero no me lo puedo permitir (gilipollas que vendrá a decir "pero puedes pedir un préstamo y luego revenderlo" en 3..2..1...)

Si yo gano 10k al mes y me ofrecen un Fiat Panda de segunda mano QUE NECESITO por 3k, pues como me hace falta pago ese precio aunque si me espero igual lo podría pillar a 1k que es lo que debería de valer (por decir algo).

Yo estoy a punto de comprar mi propiedad número 5. 90% de posibilidad de que caiga entre Julio y Septiembre. No me corre prisa, pero los precios ya estan casi en su punto. Así que si sale algo que me interesa lo compraré. Y si luego sale otra al 50% de lo que yo pagué, pues da igual, porque tengo lo que quiero al precio que yo quiero.


----------



## CocoVin (29 Jun 2022)

Pues la tele no da la voz de alarma,que raro.


----------



## cucarachologo (29 Jun 2022)

Es culpa del psoe. En El resto de Europa están genial.


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (29 Jun 2022)

CocoVin dijo:


> Pues la tele no da la voz de alarma,que raro.



Porque es un incremento perfectamente asumible por el ejpañolito de a pie. Otra cosa sería si vieramos los niveles de inflación de Bolulandia, por poner un ejemplo.


----------



## El DesPromotor (29 Jun 2022)

El IPC al 10%... la inflación al 20% o más....


Que los medios siempre tratan de confundir al personal con que el IPC es lo mismo que la inflación real y así estamos...


Aquí no hace falta que se explique, que se ha comentado en miles de hilos...


----------



## vladimirovich (29 Jun 2022)

fieraverde dijo:


> Hoy es mi aniversario con la parienta , esta noche abriremos una botella de vino y una sandía para celebrarlo.



Una Sandia...eso son palabras mayores.


----------



## Espartano27 (29 Jun 2022)

Tales90 dijo:


> O suben los intereses ya al puto 10% o estamos muertos, y si los suben al 10% habrá muchísimo dolor.



Cuanto darian los bancos de depósito a plazo fijo? Con más de Cien mil euros ahorrados lo meterías?


----------



## Espartano27 (29 Jun 2022)

meanboy dijo:


> Si lo suben al 10% todo se para y muere.



Me la suda no tengo deudas ni hipoteca


----------



## Ritalapollera (29 Jun 2022)

eljusticiero dijo:


> Podría ocurrir, pero no por lo que dice el artículo, que es basura.
> 
> Esta diciendo que si todos los meses les da por subir al 1,8% mensual, como ha pasado en Junio, llegaríamos a ese punto.
> 
> ...



No puedes ser más SUBNORMAL, la inflación real es superior al 25% claramente.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tales90 (29 Jun 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> Artículo 128
> 1. Toda la riqueza del país en sus distintas formas y sea cual fuere su titularidad está subordinada al interés general.
> 
> *¡¡Exprópiese!!*





Espartano27 dijo:


> Cuanto darian los bancos de depósito a plazo fijo? Con más de Cien mil euros ahorrados lo meterías?



Solo te garantizan hasta 100.000 euros más no tendría en un banco. Con inflación del 10% e intereses al 10% si mercería la pena meter el dinero a plazo fijo. Ahora olvidate creo que están ofreciendo las que más el 0,5% más o menos.


----------



## cebollin-o (29 Jun 2022)

Si, pero vamos ganando la guerra y no gobierna la.ultraderecha


----------



## qbit (29 Jun 2022)

HuskyJerk dijo:


> Se escribe "Inflacción".
> 
> Y en outubro será INFLACCCIÓNN



Se escribe con una c.


----------



## ciudadano cabreado (29 Jun 2022)

cucarachologo dijo:


> Es culpa del psoe. En El resto de Europa están genial.



En el resto de Europa se están preparando. Ya sabes, recortando gasto inútil como tener 23 miniaterios. 17 autonomías etc etc. Aquí 10 años después estamos peor. Y con peores cartas...


----------



## Mark_ (29 Jun 2022)

Disfrutad el verano lo máximo que podáis porque va a ser el último para la mayoría de nosotros.

No creo que todavía, ni siquiera nosotros aquí en burbuja, seamos conscientes de lo que se nos viene a partir de octubre...


----------



## ACcIO DIReCTA (29 Jun 2022)

El IPC es facha tirando a muy facha


----------



## fachacine (29 Jun 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Solucionario:
> 
> 1. Regulación de precios
> 2. Devolución de lo prestado a la banca
> ...



Púdrete rojo


----------



## alexforum (29 Jun 2022)

pacomer dijo:


> Pero cambiad ya los putos euros de mierda!! Joer hay que ser retrasados... a qué cohoneh estais esperando?



Cambiarlos a que? Si está todo que da asco…


----------



## ueee3 (29 Jun 2022)

Brutal.


----------



## ACcIO DIReCTA (29 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Véis a la gente nerviosa o sacando guillotinas? Yo veo a la gente viviendo de puta madre y planificando sus vacaciones de verano.



Yo veo gente en la bicicleta para ir a trabajar que no ha mucho te vacilaban que tenía reloj 3000 €, y su nuevo Mercedes de hace 2 años


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (29 Jun 2022)

La Menistra de Economía diciendo que la noticia más importante del día es la Reunión, comidas incluidas, de la OTAN, y aquí la gente hablando de un tema que poco interesa al común de la calle.


----------



## frrank (29 Jun 2022)

Como buenos rojillos que son, la culpa nunca es de ellos.

Solo queda una explicación para tanto mal o desastre, a saber:

El jefe es un GAFEeeeee de campeonato que todo lo que toca se va a la mierda....

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ritalapollera (29 Jun 2022)

DonCrisis dijo:


> Sé que estaba disparada antes del tema Ucrania. El shock de oferta se experimentó en el segundo trimestre en gran parte del sector industrial, y se fue agravando durante el año. Y ya te digo que no es que únicamente fuera todo más caro, es que las manufacturas asiáticas no tenían producción suficiente o la disponibilidad de fletes era jodidísima de encontrar.
> Igual con las refinerías cerradas.
> Igual con el gas, cuyas tensiones venían de meses antes de la invasión (recordemos que Alemania no abre el Nord Stream 2 a finales de año alegando una excusa legal que ya aha admitido que era por la tensión con Rusia.
> 
> Los culpables pueden ser lo mismos, pero las causas no. Que a ti te dé igual cuales sean las causas me parece bien, pero a otros nos gusta analizarlo, y más en un foro de economía.



Que sí SUBNORMAL que sí, que la culpa es de Franco y Putin...

No podéis ser más SUBNORMALES 

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## DonCrisis (29 Jun 2022)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> Que sí SUBNORMAL que sí, que la culpa es de Franco y Putin...
> 
> No podéis ser más SUBNORMALES
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk



Hostia menudo retraso mental gastas. Precisamente estoy diciendo que la culpa no es de Putin. No sé si sabes leer, pero estoy diciendo que es EUROPA la que no permite que haya más flujo de gas de Rusia.


----------



## Seronoser (29 Jun 2022)

DonCrisis dijo:


> La moneda influye, sin lugar a dudas.
> 
> Pero hay multitud de factores que no tienen nada que ver. Que Europa decida reducir los flujos de gas provoca una subida en TODO. La gente no sabe hasta qué punto es indispensable el gas en la economía europea.
> 
> ...



La falta de oferta de bienes es una consecuencia, no el origen de la inflación.
La impresión monetaria descontrolada es la responsable, al 100% de la situación actual.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Jun 2022)

Mark_ dijo:


> Disfrutad el verano lo máximo que podáis porque va a ser el último para la mayoría de nosotros.
> 
> No creo que todavía, ni siquiera nosotros aquí en burbuja, seamos conscientes de lo que se nos viene a partir de octubre...



¿Será en Octubre?


----------



## Ritalapollera (29 Jun 2022)

remerus dijo:


> Manda cojones que siempre acabemos en la miseria con este gobierno de mierda.



Es lo que prometen y es lo que hacen. Cumplen.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Jun 2022)

ACcIO DIReCTA dijo:


> Yo veo gente en la bicicleta para ir a trabajar que no ha mucho te vacilaban que tenía reloj 3000 €, y su nuevo Mercedes de hace 2 años



Pues significa que pueden ir a trabajar en bici. Otros no podemos.


----------



## meanboy (29 Jun 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> Me la suda no tengo deudas ni hipoteca



Creo que pocos son conscientes de lo complicado que puede ser administrar la miseria a que nos estan llevando.


----------



## Alfa555 (29 Jun 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Pronto estaremos a niveles de la gran inflación de los años 70, puto PSOE son el rey Midas de la miseria todo lo que tocan lo convierten en mierda



Ya lo estamos .. lo que pasa es que la forma de medir la inflación entonces no es exactamente la misma que ahora ...


----------



## DonCrisis (29 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> La falta de oferta de bienes es una consecuencia, no el origen de la inflación.
> La impresión monetaria descontrolada es la responsable, al 100% de la situación actual.



La consecuencia de la impresión desmesurada es el aumento de la demanda, que sobrepasa la oferta. En parte se ha estimulado la demanda, sí. Pero es que la oferta se ha mantenido a niveles muchísimo más bajos que en 2019 por los cierres económicos.

Como digo más adelante hay empresas productivas cuyos outputs estaban al 50% en octubre de 2021, lo cuál es una puta barbaridad, y eso dañaba a toda la cadena productiva congestionando todo. Las políticas de inventarios Just in Time, que tanto se han puesto de moda, han acarreado roturas de stocks bestiales. Y por no hablar de las cierres permanentes en muchísimas unidades productivas tanto extractivas como de transformación, que se iban a la manufactura de bienes tanto de equipo como de capital.

Todo el que se dedica al sector industrial ha visto una reducción de la oferta bestial y unos atascos brutales. No atascos por tener muchos clientes y no poder afrontar la demanda. Atascos porque la industria estaba a medio gas. Y ya digo que volver a reiniciar muchas industrias no es darle a un botón y listo. Parar la economía tiene sus efectos. Y ahora todos los hijos de puta que estaban a favor de ello los van a experimentar.


----------



## Alfa555 (29 Jun 2022)

Terrron dijo:


> Esto, señores, es una consecuencia lógica de un planeta en el que las materias primas energéticas se agotan.
> Los billetes no valen lo que nos pensábamos y nos decían, y mientras el capital sigue mostrando una criminal obsesión por el crecimiento y muchas empresas se entregan con alegría a la especulación y los abusos.
> Parece que vamos a empezar a disfrutar en nuestras carnes la última fase del capitalismo.
> Abróchense los cinturones.



Estoy de acuerdo pero ... Tan rápido ? 
Pareciera que todos los recursos se están agotando al mismo tiempo.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (29 Jun 2022)

Calviño ya ha mandado echar al director del INE porque sus estadísticas eran poco resilientes y ecofeministas.


----------



## Bobesponjista (29 Jun 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Le han estado coaccionando para que diera un dato falso que hiciera creer a la gente que comenzaba el descenso. La realidad es que el 9.8 anterior ya estaba cocinado a la baja y la actual supera como poco el 15%. Vamos derechos al récord absoluto, que está en el 28% del verano 1977, cuando el petróleo estaba más caro que hoy, curioso. Y entonces se pactó subir los salarios el 25%.



El 25 se lo plantearán ahora pero para poner en ese porcentaje el iva reducido, que es que "gastamos mucho y por eso sube todo"


----------



## rejon (29 Jun 2022)




----------



## Vlad_Empalador (29 Jun 2022)

Lo único que tendría bueno esta hiperinflación sería la aparición de un nuevo Hitler que limpiase este estercolero, pero ni eso.


----------



## McNulty (29 Jun 2022)

Lo de la inflación es como la mascarilla, la gente se irá acostumbrando poco a poco a ella sin cuestionarse nada.


----------



## sivigliano (29 Jun 2022)

Mentecaliente2 dijo:


> Pues es un buen punto. Y también empezará a compensar ir en bicicleta a pescar como en los viejos tiempos.



Tengo el coche averiado y voy en bici al curro. Pues bien, cada vez más gente con ropa de trabajo en bicicleta por los carriles bici. Hoy sobre las 15 h me he encontrado a 5 ciclistas que venían en bici de trabajar en sentido contrario. En breve ésto parecerá Ámsterdam. Por supuesto cada vez también más patinetes.


----------



## LuismarpIe (29 Jun 2022)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> Lo único que tendría bueno esta hiperinflación sería la aparición de un nuevo Hitler que limpiase este estercolero, pero ni eso.



Igual no has terminado de leer la historia de Hitler. Hay una temporada que parece que le va muy bien pero al final termina mal. Muy muy mal.


----------



## sivigliano (29 Jun 2022)

grom dijo:


> Dos cosas.
> 
> 1. La inflacion estaba disparada ANTES del tema Ucrania
> 
> ...



Sí claro, en febrero estaba el combustible a 2'15 como ahora. Y los productos de alimentación más caros pero no como ahora con subidas ya salvajes directamente.


----------



## alexforum (29 Jun 2022)

Vale y que hacer con el cash? Cash is trash, pero ok donde meterlo?


----------



## ediedee (29 Jun 2022)

Lo que yo me pregunto es como no se meten los líderes y expertos mundiales en economía en burbuja y sacan a todos los iluminados del foro que lo tienen tan claro.


----------



## Jordanpt (29 Jun 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> Yo dejé de votar en cuanto vi cómo funcionaba el Sistema, llevo décadas sin hacerlo. Está todo amañado y atado y a la gente le han metido la ilusión en la cabeza de que eligiendo y depositando un papelito cada cuatro años cambian algo.



Los que votan disfrutan lo votado y los que no votan disfrutan lo no votado. O es que tú vives en un universo paralelo con la sandía a 70 cent/kilo por no votar?

En mi caso, yo ahora voto a Vox y antes votaba a partidos sin representación parlamentaria pero cuando voy al mercado me cobran lo mismo que a los retrasados que votan Perro Sanchez.

Comprendo el disfrute lo votado a nivel general, tenenos lo que hemos votado aunque tú mismo no votes. Pero destacar que no votas para decir que los votontos disfrutan lo votado, es una gilipollez como un camión.


----------



## Rcb (29 Jun 2022)

“I don’t think that we’re going to go back to that environment of low inflation,” said Lagarde. “There are forces that have been unleashed as a result of the pandemic [and] as a result of this massive geopolitical shock that are going to change the picture and the landscape within which we operate.”
O sea, que Lagarde ya te dice que la inflación baja va ser historia. Yo tengo claro que en Europa vamos a tener inflación alta por años. Los únicos que están intentando hacer algo contra la inflación son los americanos,así que yo lo que haría sería mantenerme 6 meses en cash y sacar todo el dinero de Europa. En esos seis meses la bolsa americana ya habrá bajado mucho y será buen momento para meter ahí, también meter algo en China y en Bitcoin. Ahí queda mi recomendación


----------



## rejon (29 Jun 2022)

La inflación al 10.2% es brutal, menos mal que en estos días puedo aprovechar de la maravillosa cumbre de la OTAN sino esto sería un desastre.


----------



## Stinger (29 Jun 2022)

rory dijo:


> Tú crees que es mejor aguantar? No sé, es una indecisión total



A rio muy revuelto....


----------



## Ritalapollera (29 Jun 2022)

Dadaria dijo:


> ¿Cuál crees que es la inflación real? Yo creo que ya hemos superado ampliamente el récord de 1977 y estará sobre el 40%
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2003J15SC mediante Tapatalk



Opino igual, sólo tienes que pasarte por cualquier supermercado. Luego súmale electricidad y gasolina.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Stinger (29 Jun 2022)

ACcIO DIReCTA dijo:


> El IPC es facha tirando a muy facha



Y machiste


----------



## pasabaporaqui (29 Jun 2022)

remosinganas dijo:


> comer una tajada de sandia se va a convertir en un lujo , ojos a los gitanos en la playa...



Y el pollo, veo suicidios de negros en masa

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## asiqué (29 Jun 2022)

KailKatarn dijo:


> A mi me la suda, sólo le echo 20€ a todo.



para ahorrar yo pongo 18€ que se viene crisis chulisima y tal y tal


----------



## AbrilSinFlores (29 Jun 2022)

Pues yo veo que la gente gasta como nunca, este país es siempre igual hasta que la rueda reviente, luego todos llorando con el no se podía saber, paletos de mierda.


----------



## dalmore_12y (29 Jun 2022)

sivigliano dijo:


> Tengo el coche averiado y voy en bici al curro. Pues bien, cada vez más gente con ropa de trabajo en bicicleta por los carriles bici. Hoy sobre las 15 h me he encontrado a 5 ciclistas que venían en bici de trabajar en sentido contrario. En breve ésto parecerá Ámsterdam. Por supuesto cada vez también más patinetes.



Pobrecitos los toledanos...


----------



## asiqué (29 Jun 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Y el pollo, veo suicidios de negros en masa
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



no, sin pollo vuelven a su dieta original tribal; Canibalismo; se comeran entre ellos. Win-win x2


----------



## rejon (29 Jun 2022)

Hoy la inflación se dispara hasta el 10,2% y se prevee que el IPC superaría el 20% al ritmo actual. 

Mientras el Gobierno de España aumenta el número de asesores hasta los 380 y toma el control del INE y de Indra por la fuerza.


----------



## Gusman (29 Jun 2022)

Mentecaliente2 dijo:


> La inflación ya está fuera de control: el IPC se dispararía por encima del 20% si mantiene el ritmo actual
> 
> 
> Nuevo dato de IPC y nuevo golpe en la cara de los consumidores. La inflación interanual se ha situado en el 10,2%, unos niveles que no se veían desde 1985. No obstante, este dato de dos cifras, pese a su espectacularidad, no es el que más miedo da. El IPC mensual, lo que han avanzado los precios...
> ...



No toman medidas porque es el objetivo que buscaban.


----------



## RubenII (29 Jun 2022)

quehablerafapaypal dijo:


> inflakción



Infuckcion


----------



## pamplinero (29 Jun 2022)

Mira que es difiicil conseguirlo, pero pais que recibe la lacra del socialismo, pais que consigue que cosas basicas para comer como una sandia sea un producto de lujo.


----------



## grom (29 Jun 2022)

sivigliano dijo:


> Sí claro, en febrero estaba el combustible a 2'15 como ahora. Y los productos de alimentación más caros pero no como ahora con subidas ya salvajes directamente.



Sanchez tiene claro que sus votantes sois retrasados mentales


----------



## sivigliano (29 Jun 2022)

grom dijo:


> Sanchez tiene claro que sus votantes sois retrasados mentales



Ni soy votante de Sánchez ni soy retrasado mental. Los precios de ahora en ningún producto casi son inferiores a febrero de 2022.
Obviamente tras su impertinente comentario lo mando al ignore.


----------



## HuskyJerk (29 Jun 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Se escribe con una c.



Claro, como "nucelar".


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (29 Jun 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Púdrete rojo


----------



## Ritalapollera (29 Jun 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1105738
> Ver archivo adjunto 1105739



Qué putos SUBNORMALES, me hierve la sangre pensar que esos MISERABLES tienen derecho a voto.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Morototeo (29 Jun 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> Vale y que hacer con el cash? Cash is trash, pero ok donde meterlo?



yo solo veo 2 opciones, como hemos dicho aqui miles de miles de veces.. tierra agrícola con regadío, y plata. Lo demás es basura. El dia que la plata suba, subirá... yo tengo fe. La tierra agrícola ha cuadruplicado su precio en 15 años, y va a seguir subiendo... No las grandes fincas, sino pequeñas huertas con agua, y cerca de núcleos de población. Hace 5 años compre 4 huertas, de 1000-1500 metros, a 1500 euros, ahora facil se pueden vender en 7000-8000 euros, y ademas en 2 o 3 dias si las anuncias. pero espero a cuando valgan 15000-20000 euros, son mis bitcoins.. Lo de las sandias, en un mes, vendo 300 sandias ecológicas a 10 euros cada una, no quiero mas..gastos de envío a parte. pesaran fácil 10-15 kg cada una. Siempre pongo bastantes, y melones tambien, y calabacines, y pepinos.. , para dar a las gallinas...  pero visto lo visto, igual este año las gallinas se quedan sin sandia..jajaja


----------



## Ritalapollera (29 Jun 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Los cuellos de botella los produce el exceso de dinero en la economía.
> 
> Que no os enteráis de nada y no sabéis el ciclo económico.



El que no se entera de nada eres tú, qué exceso de demanda hay en el sector automovilístico????

Hay un no mercado, ni oferta ni demanda, y los precios por las nubes.

Es todo una crisis artificial, desabastecimiento artificial para seguir con el circo de la agenda 2030.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## sirpask (29 Jun 2022)

DonCrisis dijo:


> Siempre he pensado que un sector industrial potente en Europa es completamente necesario. Luego veo como nuestros dirigentes europeos han decidido voluntariamente que tengamos los precios energéticos más altos de la Historia y veo que eso es una quimera.



Nos gobiernan los Anglos, y quieren imponer su agenda.

El problema es que mientras la imponen Rusia, China y la india van a subir mucho mucho.


----------



## djvan (29 Jun 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Pronto estaremos a niveles de la gran inflación de los años 70, puto PSOE son el rey Midas de la miseria todo lo que tocan lo convierten en mierda



Los hijos de la gran puta son los que los han votado.. todos saben como gestión el psoe


----------



## Kluster (29 Jun 2022)

sirpask dijo:


> Nos gobiernan los Anglos, y quieren imponer su agenda.
> 
> El problema es que mientras la imponen Rusia, China y la india van a subir mucho mucho.



Es parte del plan de las élites.

Equilibrar un poco la balanza para que el inmenso poder que consigan con la implantación del NOM no genere recelos en las grandes potencias no pertenecientes al núcleo de poder NOM.

Es decir, nos van a hacer mas "competitivos" tercermundizándos a la vez que enriquecen a China, Rusia, India, etc... para que crean que el surgimiento del NOM les beneficia a ellos y así no estorben.

Estamos en manos de nuestros enemigos.


----------



## FranMen (29 Jun 2022)

KailKatarn dijo:


> A mi me la suda, sólo le echo 20€ a todo.



Ya veremos cuando 20€ no le den ni para 100 gr de arroz hervido


----------



## Janus (29 Jun 2022)

Invierte en Atresmedia y te llevas un dividendo del 12% que mitiga la inflación. O déjalo en el banco y te lo vuelan. 
Elige lo que desees


----------



## Janus (29 Jun 2022)

Invierte en Atresmedia y te llevas un dividendo del 12% que mitiga la inflación. O déjalo en el banco y te lo vuelan. 
Elige lo que desees


----------



## Viviendo Digno (29 Jun 2022)

Voy a por el chándal Reebok


----------



## Babyboomer (29 Jun 2022)

tomac dijo:


> Tranquilos, la situación se puede salvar.
> 
> Se sube según el IPC la nomina a los trabajadores del estado para que nadie se queda atrás y se aumenta un poco la jornada laboral de los remeros en las galeras a las vez que se les confisca un poco mas del cuenco de arroz..



y las pensiones, no se olvide ud de las pensiones, no me sean remeros vagos.


----------



## tracrium (29 Jun 2022)

No hacen nada porque el objetivo que persiguen es empobrecer y reducir la demanda de la población.

Confiscar bienes y reducir salarios queda feo. La gente traga mejor el empobrecimiento mediante inflación y, si se tiene un chivo expiatorio, mejor. 

¿Cuántos de aquellos que daban palmas por la subida de SMI y el incremento de las paguitas se comerían sus manos hasta los muñones con tal de volver a los precios de hace un par de años?

REGALAR DINERO SIEMPRE TE EMPOBRECE.


----------



## McNulty (29 Jun 2022)

Jordanpt dijo:


> Los que votan disfrutan lo votado y los que no votan disfrutan lo no votado. O es que tú vives en un universo paralelo con la sandía a 70 cent/kilo por no votar?
> 
> En mi caso, yo ahora voto a Vox y antes votaba a partidos sin representación parlamentaria pero cuando voy al mercado me cobran lo mismo que a los retrasados que votan Perro Sanchez.
> 
> Comprendo el disfrute lo votado a nivel general, tenenos lo que hemos votado aunque tú mismo no votes. Pero destacar que no votas para decir que los votontos disfrutan lo votado, es una gilipollez como un camión.



Pero hay una diferencia fundamental, el que no vota aunque es víctima del entorno por lo menos no es cómplice.

Los que votáis validáis todo el sistema en el momento en el que metéis un voto en la urna. Así que esa frase no es ninguna gilipollez.


----------



## Setapéfranses (29 Jun 2022)

HuskyJerk dijo:


> Se escribe "Inflacción".
> 
> Y en outubro será INFLACCCIÓNN



Cada vez que alguien escribe inflación con dos C, muere un gatito.


----------



## Ritalapollera (29 Jun 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> Vale y que hacer con el cash? Cash is trash, pero ok donde meterlo?



Cash is trash??? Ni puto caso a los SUBNORMALES vendehumos que digan eso.

CASH IS KING

Y lo vais a comprobar en 2023.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ritalapollera (29 Jun 2022)

sivigliano dijo:


> Sí claro, en febrero estaba el combustible a 2'15 como ahora. Y los productos de alimentación más caros pero no como ahora con subidas ya salvajes directamente.



Los progres suciatas sois SUBNORMALES perdidos.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ritalapollera (29 Jun 2022)

sivigliano dijo:


> Ni soy votante de Sánchez ni soy retrasado mental. Los precios de ahora en ningún producto casi son inferiores a febrero de 2022.
> Obviamente tras su impertinente comentario lo mando al ignore.



Mándame a mí también, puto progre SUBNORMAL 

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Apolodoro (29 Jun 2022)

Motivos para creer.


----------



## Jordanpt (29 Jun 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Pero hay una diferencia fundamental, el que no vota aunque es víctima del entorno por lo menos no es cómplice.
> 
> Los que votáis validáis todo el sistema en el momento en el que metéis un voto en la urna. Así que esa frase no es ninguna gilipollez.



Si te sirve de consuelo no ser cómplice, enhorabuena, pero vas a disfrutar del mismo país que cualquier hijo de vecino, haya votado o se haya introducido la papeleta por el ojete en frente de la urna, del presidente de la mesa, los vocales y su puta madre.

Aquí o te haces un Anders Bervik o no te jactes de no ser cómplice.


----------



## Diablo (29 Jun 2022)

Esto se soluciona dándole más dinero al ministerio de igual-da y pintando más bancos morados.


----------



## McNulty (29 Jun 2022)

Jordanpt dijo:


> Si te sirve de consuelo no ser cómplice, enhorabuena, pero vas a disfrutar del mismo país que cualquier hijo de vecino, haya votado o se haya introducido la papeleta por el ojete en frente de la urna, del presidente de la mesa, los vocales y su puta madre.
> 
> Aquí o te haces un Anders Bervik o no te jactes de no ser cómplice.



Claro que me jacto de no ser cómplice, al menos en mi conciencia tengo la seguridad de que yo no he contribuido con mi voto a este esperpento hezpañol.

Matar yo a políticos? jaja No hombre no, eso lo hace la gente que se toma demasiado en serio las ideologías. Hay que ser muy tonto para joderse la vida de esa manera.


----------



## Jordanpt (29 Jun 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Claro que me jacto de no ser cómplice, al menos en mi conciencia tengo la seguridad de que yo no he contribuido con mi voto a este esperpento hezpañol.
> 
> Matar yo a políticos? jaja No hombre no, eso lo hace la gente que se toma demasiado en serio las ideologías. Hay que ser muy tonto para joderse la vida de esa manera.



Tienes novia, mujer? Ella tampoco ha votado en su vida?Si no es así porque no la dejas, estás siendo cómplice por asociación.
Tienes amigos? Supongo que dejarías de hablar con los votontos? Ya sabes si no eres cómplice por asociación.
Y cuando vas al mercado preguntaras a cada tendero si vota para no darles dinero a los cómplices del sistema, si no ya sabes...

Por no hablar de tu forma de vida y como mantienes el sistema con tu trabajo y tus impuestos.

Y aunque esto lo consideres cogertela con papel de fumar sigue siendo ridículo que hables de que los votantes disfrutan lo votado, ya que todos disfrutamos de lo mismo.

Hazte un unabomber y entonces no serás cómplice de nada.


----------



## McNulty (29 Jun 2022)

Jordanpt dijo:


> Tienes novia, mujer? Ella tampoco ha votado en su vida?Si no es así porque no la dejas, estás siendo cómplice por asociación.
> Tienes amigos? Supongo que dejarías de hablar con los votontos? Ya sabes si no eres cómplice por asociación.
> Y cuando vas al mercado preguntaras a cada tendero si vota para no darles dinero a los cómplices del sistema, si no ya sabes...
> 
> ...



En la conciencia de cada uno no me meto, que no es mía. Estás empezando a delirar, estar o no de acuerdo en algo no invalida la relación personal con nadie.

Los votantes disfrutan de lo votado constantemente, y los que no votamos disfrutamos contemplándolo.


----------



## Mtk (30 Jun 2022)

paketazo dijo:


> La gente aplaudía mientras los gobiernos tiraban por el retrete miles de millones en absurdos como vacunas, vacunódromos, hospitales de campaña, subvenciones por enfermos de COVID, bajas a todo cristo por catarros... y la borregada pensaba que se pagaría solo.
> 
> Estamos recibiendo lo que hemos pedido, confiscación de la riqueza por la vía más sencilla, la inflación.
> 
> ...



Eso solo acelero la hostia, que por otro lado era inevitable, ¿o el endeudamiento a través de un política expansiva de barra libre durante más de una década nos no ha traído hasta aquí?


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (30 Jun 2022)

Mentecaliente2 dijo:


> La inflación ya está fuera de control: el IPC se dispararía por encima del 20% si mantiene el ritmo actual
> 
> 
> Nuevo dato de IPC y nuevo golpe en la cara de los consumidores. La inflación interanual se ha situado en el 10,2%, unos niveles que no se veían desde 1985. No obstante, este dato de dos cifras, pese a su espectacularidad, no es el que más miedo da. El IPC mensual, lo que han avanzado los precios...
> ...



¿Cómo que ha sido un placer? ¿Ya te vas?


----------



## jota1971 (30 Jun 2022)

Ahora os esta llegando la primera Ola de Inflación a los consumidores finales, en materias primas e Industria llevamos tres, os queda bastante subida tranquilamente hasta 2023, ya podeis descontar + 20% desde 2020, pero vamos tranquilamente y siendo positivo....


----------



## Gothaus (30 Jun 2022)

Jordanpt dijo:


> Los que votan disfrutan lo votado y los que no votan disfrutan lo no votado. O es que tú vives en un universo paralelo con la sandía a 70 cent/kilo por no votar?
> 
> En mi caso, yo ahora voto a Vox y antes votaba a partidos sin representación parlamentaria pero cuando voy al mercado me cobran lo mismo que a los retrasados que votan Perro Sanchez.
> 
> Comprendo el disfrute lo votado a nivel general, tenenos lo que hemos votado aunque tú mismo no votes. Pero destacar que no votas para decir que los votontos disfrutan lo votado, es una gilipollez como un camión.



Usted no se entera. Votar a cualquier partido del Sistema es votar Sistema. Me da igual lo que le prometan. Mismos perros, distintos collares. Hay que ser más inteligente.


----------



## Gorrión (30 Jun 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> Usted no se entera. Votar a cualquier partido del Sistema es votar Sistema. Me da igual lo que le prometan. Mismos perros, distintos collares. Hay que ser más inteligente.



Son retrasados mentales, no pierdas el tiempo.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (30 Jun 2022)

No se oye ni un grillo en las calles.

Sigan circulando.


----------



## alexforum (30 Jun 2022)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> Cash is trash??? Ni puto caso a los SUBNORMALES vendehumos que digan eso.
> 
> CASH IS KING
> 
> ...



Dios te oiga, porque tengo cash pero estoy cagao


----------



## Conde Duckula (30 Jun 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Bueno, también vienen grandes oportunidades para ahorradores...



De quedarse sin nada.


----------



## Murray's (30 Jun 2022)

Esto no es nada, aún tenemos que ver el kilo de arroz a 5€, el de 1 litro aceite oliva a 15, un pollo 15€, un kg de manzanas 8€, y el litro de gasolina a 5€...


----------



## pacomer (30 Jun 2022)

Klapaucius dijo:


>



Está claro lo que han acordado estos joputas sociopatas de la UE: japanizar Europa pero versión estanflacionaria y control alla URSS. Para paises como isPain es la puta muerte econòmica, pasar a ser un Estado zombie cuya economia deja de existir para ser financiado al 100 por cien por la impresora del BCE. Un disparate que indica el grado de psicopatia de esta gentuza: dispuesta a exterminar a millones antes de renunciar al puto Euro fracasado.

En fin , a quitarse euros de encima a toda leche.


----------



## RIFKINiano (30 Jun 2022)

Nos han robado con la deuda, con la impresión masiva de dinero, las burbujas especulativas y el efecto Cantillon, y ahora nos van a volver a robar con la inflación. Es un auténtico expolio a la clase media y baja. 
Mientras, estos apesebrados del PSOE y podemitas, agarrados a sus poltronas y haciendo creer a la gente que con sus "halluditas" y limosnas en el BOE van a arreglar algo. ¿De qué ha servido el aumento del salario mínimo, cuando se lo ha comido todo la inflación? Y ellos, subiéndose los sueldos de forma vergonzosa. 
Y cada vez más y más funcionarios apesebrados e improductivos. Y cada vez más gasto en pensiones. Y cada vez más subvenciones inútiles. 
La hostia se va a oir hasta en Siberia. 
Al final, tendremos que salir a la calle como en Ecuador, pero para eso todavía falta bastante. La cosa se tiene que poner mucho peor, y nos irán apretando las tuercas desde Bruselas, como a ranas en agua caliente. 

Estos HDLGP nos han endeudado al máximo deliberadamente, y nosotros y nuestros hijos tendremos que sudar sangre para pagar la deuda y los intereses, si es que no hay una gran guerra y se lo lleva todo por delante. Puff... esto tiene muy mala pinta, hamijos.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (30 Jun 2022)

Es una inflación con perspectiva de género y feminista


----------



## Snowball (30 Jun 2022)

pacomer dijo:


> Está claro lo que han acordado estos joputas sociopatas de la UE: japanizar Europa pero versión estanflacionaria y control alla URSS. Para paises como isPain es la puta muerte econòmica, pasar a ser un Estado zombie cuya economia deja de existir para ser financiado al 100 por cien por la impresora del BCE. Un disparate que indica el grado de psicopatia de esta gentuza: dispuesta a exterminar a millones antes de renunciar al puto Euro fracasado.
> 
> En fin , a quitarse euros de encima a toda leche.



Paisano Suizo

El CHF ya está más fuerte que el Leuro...


----------



## El chepa (30 Jun 2022)

Y la mala suerte que tiene el PSOE, que todas las crisis les pillan a ellos en el poder.


----------



## Morcillada Mortal (30 Jun 2022)

*La inflación a dos dígitos dispara las alarmas de los expertos: "Viene un otoño muy oscuro"*

*Los economistas recalculan sus previsiones del año y alertan de la proximidad de una "espiral peligrosa"*










La inflación a dos dígitos dispara las alarmas de los expertos: "Viene un otoño muy oscuro"


Los economistas recalculan sus previsiones del año y alertan de la proximidad de una "espiral peligrosa"




www.vozpopuli.com


----------



## Mentecaliente2 (30 Jun 2022)

Sube la inflación en Francia al 5,8 desde el 5,2% del mes pasado. Casi la mitad que en España pero igual para arriba.
Con que cara saldrá Lagarde a subir los tipos un 0,25% en Julio, madre mía.. Cemento armado tiene que ser..


----------



## estrujillo (30 Jun 2022)

y que dice Alemania de todo esto?


----------



## frangelico (30 Jun 2022)

Mentecaliente2 dijo:


> Sube la inflación en Francia al 5,8 desde el 5,2% del mes pasado. Casi la mitad que en España pero igual para arriba.
> Con que cara saldrá Lagarde a subir los tipos un 0,25% en Julio, madre mía.. Cemento armado tiene que ser..



En España se está produciendo una brutal "reconstrucción de márgenes", muchas empresas vana ganar más en 2022 que en los cuatro años anteriores. En los combustibles es de escándalo lo que está pasando, el barril de petróleo sigue teniendo 159 litros y hay una parte inexplicable en la subida que cada día es mayor.


----------



## terraenxebre (30 Jun 2022)

KailKatarn dijo:


> A mi me la suda, sólo le echo 20€ a todo.



El problema es que cada vez tienes que echar los 20 con mayor frecuencia


----------



## terraenxebre (30 Jun 2022)

Cosas chulisimas


----------



## Oso Amoroso (30 Jun 2022)

Mentecaliente2 dijo:


> Sube la inflación en Francia al 5,8 desde el 5,2% del mes pasado. Casi la mitad que en España pero igual para arriba.
> Con que cara saldrá Lagarde a subir los tipos un 0,25% en Julio, madre mía.. Cemento armado tiene que ser..



0,25%? Se les esta cayendo el chiringuito, subiran 0,5%.


----------



## visaman (30 Jun 2022)

Mentecaliente2 dijo:


> La inflación ya está fuera de control: el IPC se dispararía por encima del 20% si mantiene el ritmo actual
> 
> 
> Nuevo dato de IPC y nuevo golpe en la cara de los consumidores. La inflación interanual se ha situado en el 10,2%, unos niveles que no se veían desde 1985. No obstante, este dato de dos cifras, pese a su espectacularidad, no es el que más miedo da. El IPC mensual, lo que han avanzado los precios...
> ...



nos falta el canario en la mina de los multiculturales asaltando supermercados y violando chortinas por cierre de los bancos de alimentos recorte de paguitas etc..


----------



## IMPULSES (30 Jun 2022)

Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Quien no se proteja invirtiendo en activos como el Ladrillo, verá licuarse sus ahorros por culpa de la Inflación.



Si si ...y que no se olvide de poner la hipoteca a tipo variable !


----------



## llaveenmano (30 Jun 2022)

Suecia inflation de mayo al 7,2%
en abril alcanzo el 6,4%
Y acaba de aunciar el banco central sueco una doble subida de los tipos de interes, del 0,25% al 0,75%


----------



## Jordanpt (30 Jun 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> En la conciencia de cada uno no me meto, que no es mía. Estás empezando a delirar, estar o no de acuerdo en algo no invalida la relación personal con nadie.
> 
> Los votantes disfrutan de lo votado constantemente, y los que no votamos disfrutamos contemplándolo.



Ahh vale, que solo lo contemplas, tu disfrutas lo no votado igual que ellos lo votado. 


Gothaus dijo:


> Usted no se entera. Votar a cualquier partido del Sistema es votar Sistema. Me da igual lo que le prometan. Mismos perros, distintos collares. Hay que ser más inteligente.



Yo no he dicho nada en contra de eso, aunque yo sí veo diferencias, pero ese es otro debate.

Yo solo digo que aunque no votes vas a disfrutar lo votado por otros, a efectos prácticos te va a dar igual votar o no.


----------



## McNulty (30 Jun 2022)

Jordanpt dijo:


> Ahh vale, que solo lo contemplas, tu disfrutas lo no votado igual que ellos lo votado.
> 
> Yo no he dicho nada en contra de eso, aunque yo sí veo diferencias, pero ese es otro debate.
> 
> Yo solo digo que aunque no votes vas a disfrutar lo votado por otros, a efectos prácticos te va a dar igual votar o no.



No, no todos disfrutamos de lo votado por igual.

Te pongo un ejemplo que veo que te cuesta entenderlo.

Un hombre divorciado y posteriormente viogenado/arruinado por su ex que hace años voto ciegamente al PSOE, partido que aprobó dicha ley. Está disfrutando claramente lo votado.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (30 Jun 2022)

Al 95 % lo que más le importa es la terracita ...asi que ..


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (30 Jun 2022)

midelburgo dijo:


> España no es Zimbabwe!



Ojalá


----------



## Gothaus (30 Jun 2022)

Jordanpt dijo:


> Ahh vale, que solo lo contemplas, tu disfrutas lo no votado igual que ellos lo votado.
> 
> Yo no he dicho nada en contra de eso, aunque yo sí veo diferencias, pero ese es otro debate.
> 
> Yo solo digo que aunque no votes vas a disfrutar lo votado por otros, a efectos prácticos te va a dar igual votar o no.



No me va a dar igual. Yo voy a tener la satisfacción de la conciencia tranquila por no haber participado y legitimizado el sistema, como hacen los votontos, que son los que crean el problema en primer lugar. Si nadie votara, no habría sistema "democrático" que lo aguantara a medio plazo porque no habría legitimidad.

Otra cosa son las dictaduras con votaciones aún más de risa que las nuestras, ahí el sistema se mantiene por la fuerza. Pero un 80% de abstención sería la polla en un país como España. Que sí, que los hijos de puta malnacidos de los políticos y los Partidos del Sistema intentarían continuar como si nada, pero el miedo cambiaría de bando y con unas cuantas manifestaciones y protestas por sus cagadas ilegítimas tendrían mucha más fuerza y se podría cambiar algo.


----------



## Jordanpt (30 Jun 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> No me va a dar igual. Yo voy a tener la satisfacción de la conciencia tranquila por no haber participado y legitimizado el sistema, como hacen los votontos, que son los que crean el problema en primer lugar. Si nadie votara, no habría sistema "democrático" que lo aguantara a medio plazo porque no habría legitimidad.
> 
> Otra cosa son las dictaduras con votaciones aún más de risa que las nuestras, ahí el sistema se mantiene por la fuerza. Pero un 80% de abstención sería la polla en un país como España. Que sí, que los hijos de puta malnacidos de los políticos y los Partidos del Sistema intentarían continuar como si nada, pero el miedo cambiaría de bando y con unas cuantas manifestaciones y protestas por sus cagadas ilegítimas tendrían mucha más fuerza y se podría cambiar algo.



Si te ayuda a dormir mejor por la noches pues mi enhorabuena.

Yo hasta los 30 y pico muy largos no empecé a votar a partidos con representación parlamentaria, estuve unos años en el extranjero y al volver voté a ciudadanos, sorprendido hasta por su existencia. Ahora voto a Vox y creo que si gobernara algo implosionaría, aunque fuera la cabeza de algún progre y alguna feminista.

Pues cuando regresé a Madrid no tuve ningún consuelo al ver muchos más marrónidos que antes y todo plagado de casas se apuestas aunque llevará un par de años fuera del país y nunca hubiera votado pp-psoe.


----------



## Gothaus (30 Jun 2022)

Jordanpt dijo:


> Si te ayuda a dormir mejor por la noches pues mi enhorabuena.
> 
> Yo hasta los 30 y pico muy largos no empecé a votar a partidos con representación parlamentaria, estuve unos años en el extranjero y al volver voté a ciudadanos, sorprendido hasta por su existencia. Ahora voto a Vox y creo que si gobernara algo implosionaría, aunque fuera la cabeza de algún progre y alguna feminista.
> 
> Pues cuando regresé a Madrid no tuve ningún consuelo al ver muchos más marrónidos que antes y todo plagado de casas se apuestas aunque llevará un par de años fuera del país y nunca hubiera votado pp-psoe.



Vox sirve para cabrear a la extrema izmierda e ya. Pero son un Partido del Sistema, a mí no me cabe la menor duda, a pesar de los pesares y de su popularidad en Burbuja. Políticos procedentes de la PP, en política toda la vida e hijos y nietos de políticos, a mí no me engañan. Luego ves las cosas que apoyan y la gente que forma parte de ellos y no me cabe la menor duda de que son NOM y globalistas. Pro-inmigración panchomarronoide, defensores de Israel y de la judiada en general, con no españoles en sus filas...

A mí todo eso me huele a chamusquina.


----------



## Jordanpt (30 Jun 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> Vox sirve para cabrear a la extrema izmierda e ya. Pero son un Partido del Sistema, a mí no me cabe la menor duda, a pesar de los pesares y de su popularidad en Burbuja. Políticos procedentes de la PP, en política toda la vida e hijos y nietos de políticos, a mí no me engañan. Luego ves las cosas que apoyan y la gente que forma parte de ellos y no me cabe la menor duda de que son NOM y globalistas. Pro-inmigración panchomarronoide, defensores de Israel y de la judiada en general, con no españoles en sus filas...
> 
> A mí todo eso me huele a chamusquina.



No te discuto nada de lo que acabas de decir, además creo que ya no hay solución, dentro de 20 años los blancos autóctonos seremos una minoría. Vamos a sufrir marronismo y saqueo institucional al trabajor a patadas.

Pero yo si veo una notable diferencia entre Abascal y Pablo Iglesias, o entre Monasterio y Carmena. Con 50 años de retraso cuando ya no hay solución pero bueno..


----------



## Gothaus (30 Jun 2022)

Jordanpt dijo:


> No te discuto nada de lo que acabas de decir, además creo que ya no hay solución, dentro de 20 años los blancos autóctonos seremos una minoría. Vamos a sufrir marronismo y saqueo institucional al trabajor a patadas.
> 
> Pero yo si veo una notable diferencia entre Abascal y Pablo Iglesias, o entre Monasterio y Carmena. Con 50 años de retraso cuando ya no hay solución pero bueno..



Hombre, pues sí que hay diferencia. Lo que no quita para que sean unos blanditos y el equivalente al PP de la época de Aznar, o sea, muy moderaditos.

A estas alturas, lo único que puede arreglar esto es una guerra. Así de claro. No cabe solución política pacífica que valga. O la guerra o la destrucción de Europa.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (30 Jun 2022)

Stonks getting crushed 1.7K viewsD Anon, 16:02




​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (30 Jun 2022)

Q World rder

DOW is DOW[N] 500.

NAS 300

BTC under 19000

284 viewsItzaDEWsy, 16:23


*ME NUTRE. A MAMASOTEAR BIEN RICO VENGA HOJOJOJOJ

GL GL GLGLGL GLGLGLG GLOGL GLGL *







Economía: - PAIN => A LLORAR GVARRROS => DOW is DOW [N] 500 |||| NAS 300 |||| BTC under 19000 ||| todos vuestros RATA SUEÑOS de ingresis pasivos => MVERTOS


Q World rder DOW is DOW[N] 500. NAS 300 BTC under 19000 284 viewsItzaDEWsy, 16:23 ME NUTRE. A MAMAOSTEAR BIEN RICO VENGA HOJOJOJOJ GL GL GLGLGL GLGLGLG GLOGL GLGL...




www.burbuja.info





Stonks getting crushed 1.7K viewsD Anon, 16:02

​


----------



## Lobo macho (30 Jun 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (30 Jun 2022)

problemas de povres




POSITIVO INICIAL EN SARS COV JERSEY 2* José Antonio de Mora Alarcón 1.6 Millones de la citada cepa britanica *



* El presidente de la Sala de la AN que está apoyando al juez Gadea también tiene cuentas en paraísos fiscales*
Jun 29, 2022 | Notas de prensa














El presidente de la AN que apoya a Gadea tiene cuentas en paraísos


¡El escándalo de los sobornos se hace insoportable! El presidente de la AN que apoya a Gadea también tiene cuentas en paraísos fiscales




www.acodap.com









*José Antonio de Mora Alarcón es beneficiario de 16 depósitos de 100.000 € cada uno de ellos (por importe total de 1.600.000 €) ingresados en agosto de 2018 en la entidad NEDBANK de JERSEY.*

El magistrado que preside la Sala de lo Penal de la AN que está apoyando al juez Gadea, *José Antonio Mora Alarcón,* es conocido por ser el presidente del tribunal que juzgó por primera vez la “caja B del PP”, pero también por ser uno de los miembros del tribunal de la Audiencia Provincial de Valencia que rechazó la puesta en libertad provisional de *Eduardo Zaplana*.
Lo más intrigante de las “casualidades” judiciales que se dieron en torno al drama personal de* Zaplana,* fue que la ponente de las resoluciones de la sección quinta de la Audiencia Provincial (la misma a la que pertenecía *Mora Alarcón*) era *María Begoña Solaz Roldan*, amiga íntima y compañera de promoción del entonces presidente de esa misma Audiencia Provincial (enemigo declarado de Zaplana) *Fernando de Rosa Torner*, quien ocupó la Secretaría Autonómica de Justicia de la Generalitat Valenciana desde 2003 hasta 2007, durante la etapa del gobierno de *Francisco* *Camps*, y entre junio de 2007 y septiembre de 2008 fue Conseller de Justicia y Administraciones Públicas, también bajo el mandato del último presidente del Partido Popular.
Por esa razón no es de extrañar que los sobornos que en el año 2018 recibió *Mora Alarcón* a través de la cuenta residenciada en el paraíso fiscal de JERSEY, provinieran del entorno de *Fernando De Rosa*, actualmente dedicado de pleno a la política como senador del Partido Popular (PP).

Puede consultar la denuncia y el extracto de las cuentas aquí:
DENUNCIA AEAT JOSE ANTONIO MORA ALARCON. MAGISTRADO SALA DE LO PENAL AUDIENCIA NACIONAL​

Foto: José Antonio Mora Alarcón / EUROPA PRESS


----------



## rejon (30 Jun 2022)




----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (16 Jul 2022)

KailKatarn dijo:


> A mi me la suda, sólo le echo 20€ a todo.



Será en Octubre (de este año).

Esta vez SI, de verdad de la buena.


Bueno no.


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (16 Jul 2022)

elCañonero dijo:


> Aquí se holdea con cojones




Holdea o muere.


Nota: curioso que se ponga orgulloso de nombre "El lobo de Wall Street" (como si ese ladrón fuera un ejemplo a seguir)


----------

